# Staver Locomotive Steamups 2012



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

For those who didn't hear, Larry Staver has announced the dates for his 2012 Steamups.
He has changed the Fall steamup dates to a week earlier.
2012 Steam Ups
Spring Steam UP April 26 - 29
Fall Steam Up September 20 - 23 
Looking forward to seeing some of you there.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

My registration form is downloaded and filled in already for this wonderful event. Looking forward to the running of the steamers and all the great camaraderie of the live steam community. See you in Portland David and maybe even sooner.
All the best, Peter.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

David, in my calendar although unlikely I can get down until the evening of the 26th. I'm looking forward to running the wonderful rake of Pennsylvania Pullman's you just completed for me  

Robert


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I just made hotel reservations today and will be filling out the application shortly. John Bigelow and I are heading down on Thursday morning to join in the fun. Wish I could make it down a bit sooner, but limited days off must be carefully rationed to allow for other trips like Sacramento.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

coming in on Friday 

jim o


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm in the process of planning to attend the September Steamup - Looking for input on inexpensive hotels in the area that people have used in the past. -- Thanks in advance, 

Scott


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Scott, many attendees stay at the Silver Cloud which offers a special price of about $119 a night per a Stavers deal . It is close to Stavers-5 or so minutes- but you would need a rental car or go with some of the individuals who are staying at the Silver Cloud. In the past two years, I have stayed twice at the Quality Inn because she who must be obeyed is a potter and it is close to the Convention Centre and craft shows on the other side of the river. It is accessible to the old downtown and tourist areas by 'free' Max trams as it is in the downtown zone. But you will need a rental car to get to Stavers which is about 15 easy minutes drive across the river. I got the hotel for about $80 plus taxes a night by booking on the internet. I saved about 10 dollars a night by internet booking at the Quality Inn; it was a La Quinta Inn at the previous visit. There is a La Quinta near Stavers but again you need a car and there is little around it except an industrial area so not much in the way for restaurants etc..but it is adequate and comfortable as is the Quality. But not four star accomodation while the Silver Cloud is definitely a nicer stay. I have stayed at the Silver Cloud as well in the past and enjoyed the company of the live steamers who stay there.. 
Myron


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Stay at the Silver Cloud, you will get a ride no problem.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Scott, 
One of the benefits of staying at the Silver Cloud is enjoying breakfast with fellow live steamers, being walking close to a street with pubs and restaurants, and getting rides from fellow live steamers if you don't have a car. 
Also, it helps financially, if you don't mind sharing a room with someone. 
There normally seem to be a few 'singles' there, but sharing is not what everyone chooses to do. 
These live steamers are a strange bunch so you need to be careful who you share with!!!! 
Regards, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

La Quinta is $40 per night cheaper and it sort of includes breakfast, but you need a car 

jim


----------

